# What breed?



## Zalgawi (Oct 2, 2015)

I know abdo has some hints of persian in him, but his face looks nothing like a persians face in my opinion. Would anyone happen to know what breed this is?


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Looks like a domestic with some Persian, or maybe British shorthair? Either way, definitely a DSH or DMH :thumb


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Whatever mix he is super cute


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

Tabby mixed with persian? Very handsome!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Tabby is a coat color pattern, not a specific breed.

Yea, looks like some Persian somewhere. You could call him a 'Persian Mix' or a Domestic Shorthair.


----------



## koshechka (Jul 14, 2013)

Without papers it's always a domestic short/long hair unless it's a breed with very distinctive look that one can immediately see. But the nose on the first picture does have a hint of exotic (short haired version of Persian) in the mix.

Gorgeous kitty whatever his ancestry.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Beautiful - and a healthier face shape than most Persians these days. Just rejoice you have such a pretty kitty!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

I think his face looks similar to a doll-face Persian! Doll-face are also called traditional Persians. It's a less extreme look to the "new" look of Persians. I have two doll-face Persians and absolutely love them!

Your boys coat definitely shows that he's a mix since it's shorter. He almost looks like a doll-face Exotic Shorthair! 

Regardless, he is ADORABLE!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I'd second that there is a physical similarity to an Exotic Shorthair.
But probably for the official records, Domestic Shorthair.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

He is just such a pretty kitten.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

He looks like a regular cat with some Persian/longhair in the background. Better (to my eyes) nose/face shape than the current popular Persian face - which comes with a set of problems from what I've heard.


----------

